# Tartus = Ταρτούς (όχι Ταρσός)



## Earion (Jun 25, 2012)

Απ’ την αιματοβαμμένη Συρία μας έρχονται τα νέα ότι η κρίση κλιμακώνεται και ότι η Ρωσία (προφανώς σε αντίπραξη για την τουρκική παρουσία) σχεδιάζει να στείλει πολεμικά πλοία στο λιμάνι της Ταρτούς.

Τα ελληνικά μέσα ενημέρωσης έσπευσαν να μεταφράσουν Ταρτούς = Ταρσός. Επαινετός ο ζήλος αλλά η βιασύνη έβγαλε λάθος αποτέλεσμα. Η γνωστή μας Ταρσός (που δεν είναι λιμάνι, αλλά είναι στην ενδοχώρα, και είναι είναι πατρίδα γνωστών μορφών της Αρχαιότητας, μεταξύ άλλων και του απόστολου Παύλου) βρίσκεται αρκετά μακριά, στο έδαφος της Τουρκίας. Η πόλη Ταρτούς είναι η ελληνιστική, ρωμαϊκή, βυζαντινή Αντάραδος. Οι Σταυροφόροι, ακούγοντας την τοπική λαλιά, την είπαν *Τορτόσα*. Κατά τη Βικιπαίδεια, η πόλη είναι το σπουδαιότερο λιμάνι της χώρας και φιλοξενούσε παλιά ρωσική ναυτική βάση. Κακώς τα μπερδεύει και παραπονιέται ο Αγγελικόπουλος στη χτεσινή _Καθημερινή_ (Για το Χαλέπι και τη Λαοδίκεια βέβαια έχει δίκιο):

Επί τη ευκαιρία: • Αμάν συνάδελφοι των εξωτερικών ειδήσεων, σε Τύπο και καναλοράδια. • Μα Ταρτούς η Ταρσός; • Λατάκεια η Λαοδικεία; • Και, το φριχτότερο όλων, Αλέπο το μυθικό Χαλέπι; • Επειδή έτσι το θέλουν οι Εγγλέζοι; • Ημαρτον! • Στο κάτω κάτω, το ελληνικό «Χαλέπι» είναι πιο κοντά στο αυθεντικό Χάλαμπ απ’ όσο το άθλιο... Αλέπο.​


----------



## nickel (Jun 25, 2012)

Και λίγο bing map για βοήθεια:


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 25, 2012)

Ωραία η επισήμανση, Earion, και πολύ κατατοπιστικός ο χάρτης του Νίκελ, για να ξεστραβώνονται και μερικά ΜΜΕ. ;) Ά, εγώ προτιμάω να τη λέω Τορτόσα (γιατί όπως αντιλαμβάνεστε με απασχολεί όσον αφορά πολύ συγκεκριμένη ιστορική περίοδο). Αναρωτιέμαι αν θα έπρεπε να μπουν στον τίτλο, με διευκρίνιση, η Τορτόσα και η Αντάραδος.

Όσο για το Αλέπο, έ και μένα μου κάθεται στο λαιμό. Μα δεν υπάρχει άλλη γλώσσα από την αγγλική για κάποιους;


----------



## pidyo (Jun 25, 2012)

Earion said:


> (Για το Χαλέπι και τη Λαοδίκεια βέβαια έχει δίκιο)


Για το Χαλέπι συμφωνώ, για τη Λαοδίκεια όχι τόσο. Το κριτήριο, κατά τη γνώμη μου, θα έπρεπε να είναι ποιο τοπωνύμιο είναι περισσότερο κατανοητό στον σημερινό μέσο Έλληνα ομιλητή και οδηγεί με ασφάλεια στη σωστή ταύτιση, όχι αν υπάρχει (υπήρξε, κάπου, κάποτε) ελληνικό τοπωνύμιο για την εν λόγω πόλη. Το Χαλέπι είναι προτιμητέο όχι (ή έστω όχι μόνο) επειδή είναι ελληνικό, αλλά επειδή είναι και κατανοητό. Η Λαοδίκεια φοβάμαι πως δεν είναι τόσο κατανοητή. Είναι τόσο αυτονόητη η ταύτιση Λαοδίκεια = Λατάκια (το -ει- του Αγγελικόπουλου δεν είναι σωστό);


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2012)

Ε, όπως λες, Ρογήρε, μερικοί αλέποροι ταλαιπωρούν τ' αυτιά και τα μάτια μας. ;)


----------



## Rogerios (Jun 25, 2012)

pidyo said:


> ... Η Λαοδίκεια φοβάμαι πως δεν είναι τόσο κατανοητή. Είναι τόσο αυτονόητη η ταύτιση Λαοδίκεια = Λατάκια (το -ει- του Αγγελικόπουλου δεν είναι σωστό);



Άσε που είχαμε και καμιά δεκαριά Λαοδίκειες και δεν θα ξέρουμε ποια να διαλέξουμε (συν το ζητηματάκι του τονισμού). :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 25, 2012)

Και τη γραμμή Βόλου-Λαττάκειας (άλλα τόσα ευρήματα με ένα -τ-) πού την βάζετε;


----------



## nickel (Jul 11, 2012)

Δεν σε διαβάζουν στο Mega, Earion, και στο τέλος θα τα βγάλουν τα πλοία στη στεριά, να μου το δεις...







Όπως είπε κι ο απόστολος Παύλος, «Πάντες ήμαρτον...». :)


----------



## Rogerios (Jul 11, 2012)

Έλεος! Έλεος! Έλεος!

[ένα ρημάδι χάρτη και ένα παλιοβιβλίο ιστορίας... κάτι να ανοίξουν τέλος πάντων]:scared:


----------



## panadeli (Jul 11, 2012)

Και για τους καπνιστές πίπας...


----------



## Earion (Jul 16, 2012)

*Καπνός*

Στην Αίγυπτο καπνίζονται τέσσερις ποικιλίες καπνού. Η πρώτη και καλύτερη είναι η πασίγνωστη ποικιλία της *Λατάκειας*, η οποία έχει τη γενική ονομασία «Τζαμπάλι»*, είτε επειδή προέρχεται από μια μικρή παραθαλάσσια πόλη περίπου τρεις ώρες νότια της *Λατάκειας*, ή, το πιθανότερο, επειδή καλλιεργείται στους λόφους κοντά στην αρχαία *Λαοδίκεια*. Πρόκειται για καθαρή ποικιλία, που ξεχωρίζει από το σκούρο χρώμα, το λεπτό κόψιμο, την απουσία κοτσανιών και το δυσπερίγραπτο άρωμά της, που εμένα μου θυμίζει τη μυρωδιά του *κρεόσωτου*.** Επίσης το φύλλο της είναι πολύ μικρό, τόσο μικρό που, όταν στρίβεις ένα τσιγάρο με τέτοιο καπνό, είναι απαραίτητο να τον καλύψεις με ένα φύλλο από ένα κίτρινο τουρκικό είδος καπνού που λέγεται *Μπαφρά*.*** Στο Κάιρο σπανίως συναντάς καπνό της *Λατάκειας *σε ανόθευτη μορφή κάπου αλλού εκτός από τα σπίτια των πλουσίων. Ωστόσο, ακόμα και νοθευμένη, η συγκεκριμένη ποικιλία υπερέχει όλων σε γεύση και άρωμα. Όπως μάθαμε, η δεσποινίς Μαρτινώ κάπνισε τη συγκεκριμένη ποικιλία χωρίς δυσκολία, και είναι τόσο διαφορετική από τις δικές μας ποικιλίες Σαγκ, Μπερντς Άι και Ριτέρνς όσο ένα Σατώ Μαργκώ από ένα δυνατό, φτηνό ισπανικό κρασί. Για να απολαύσει καλύτερα το άρωμα, ο ειδήμονας καπνίζει με μακριά πίπα από ξύλο κερασιάς, γιασεμιού, σφενταμιού ή τριανταφυλλιάς, ενώ το κάπνισμα απαιτεί τη βοήθεια ενός υπηρέτη που ξέρει καλά την τέχνη του καθαρίσματος και του γεμίσματος της πίπας. Το καλύτερο Τζαμπάλι στο Κάιρο στοιχίζει περίπου επτά πιάστρα η λίβρα· ένα μικρό ποσό επίσης πρέπει να καταβληθεί στον _φαράμ_ ή κόφτη, που το προετοιμάζει για χρήση.

Δεύτερη ποικιλία είναι η συριακή ή συριανή (Σαμί ή Σουριάνι), που καλλιεργείται στη Συρία και είναι κατώτερη σε ποιότητα και πιο ανοιχτόχρωμη από αυτήν της *Λατάκειας*, με μια πρασινωπή απόχρωση· την εποχή της συγκομιδής η αξία της είναι περίπου τρία πιάστρα η λίβρα. Μερικοί καπνιστές αναμειγνύουν τα φύλλα της με Τζαμπάλι, κάτι που για μένα χαλάει το άρωμα της δεύτερης ποικιλίας, χωρίς να βελτιώνει την πρώτη. Η πιο δυναμική υποποικιλία, που ονομάζεται Κορανί ή Τζαμπάιλ, χρησιμοποιείται συνήθως για τσιγάρα· η πρώτη ποιότητά της κοστίζει περίπου πέντε πιάστρα η λίβρα.

Τρίτη είναι η περσική ποικιλία ή Τουμπάκ. Ονομάζεται και Χιτζάζι, επειδή εισάγεται από το Χιτζάζ, όπου είναι ευρύτατα διαδεδομένη και υποτίθεται ότι προέρχεται από το Σιράζ, το Καζερούν, και άλλα γνωστά μέρη της Περσίας. Είναι σχεδόν αδύνατον να αγοράσει κάποιος τη συγκεκριμένη ποικιλία ανόθευτη, εκτός από τους ταξιδιώτες των καραβανιών που επιστρέφουν από το προσκύνημά τους. Οι Αιγύπτιοι την αναμειγνύουν με ντόπιες ποικιλίες, γεγονός που καταστρέφει το άρωμά της και της δίνει μια οξύτητα που «γδέρνει το λαιμό», ενώ το καλό Τουμπάκ δεν προκαλεί ποτέ βήχα. Ωστόσο η γεύση αυτού του καπνού, ακόμα και όταν είναι δεύτερης διαλογής, είναι τόσο ελκυστική για μερικούς καπνιστές, που δεν καπνίζουν τίποτε άλλο. Πριν τη χρήση τον καταβρέχουν και τον στύβουν, ενώ πάντα εισπνέεται μέσα από νερό και καταλήγει στα πνευμόνια. Σχεδόν κάθε πόλη διαθέτει το δικό της δημοφιλές είδος πίπας, και υπάρχουν πίπες κάθε είδους, από τον πρόχειρο καρπό του φοινικόδεντρου με τα δύο καλάμια μέχρι το χρυσό ναργιλέ του πρίγκιπα που είναι στολισμένος με πολύτιμους λίθους. Το Τουμπάκ είναι φτηνό και κοστίζει περίπου τέσσερα πιάστρα η λίβρα, αλλά χρησιμοποιούνται πολύ μεγάλες ποσότητες απ’ αυτό.

Η τέταρτη ποικιλία ονομάζεται Χούμι και, όπως υποδηλώνει και η λέξη, είναι μια «βαριά» ποικιλία του Τουμπάκ, που καλλιεργείται στην Υεμένη και αλλού. Τον καπνό αυτής της ποικιλίας τον τοποθετούν στεγνό στο μπουρί --όπως ονομάζεται η πίπα από καρπό φοινικόδεντρου-- και έχει πολύ πικρό άρωμα. Καθώς αυτός ο καπνός λέγεται ότι επιφέρει μέθη, ή μάλλον ένα είδος ζάλης, οι λάτρεις του Χούμι έχουν κακή φήμη: οι σεβάσμιοι άνθρωποι απαντούν «όχι» μετά βδελυγμίας όταν κάποιος τους ρωτά αν τον προτιμούν, και όταν ένας φίλος σού λέει ότι έχει γνωρίσει καλύτερες μέρες, αλλά τώρα καπνίζει Χούμι με μπουρί, καταλαβαίνεις ότι οι κακοτυχίες έχουν βλάψει το μυαλό ή την ηθική του. Γι’ αυτό και το συγκεκριμένο είδος καπνού ποτέ δεν το καπνίζουν με πίπες που προορίζονται για άλλα είδη καπνού. Η τιμή του Χούμι είναι περίπου πέντε πιάστρα η λίβρα.​
Sir Richard Burton. _Ταξίδι στα ιερά τεμένη: Μεδίνα, Μέκκα, 1853_. Μετάφραση Αλέξης Καλοφωλιάς. Αθήνα: Εκδόσεις Ασβός, 2010, σ. 89-91.​

ΣΗΜΕΙΩΣΕΙΣ​

* [Σ.τ.μ.] στα ελληνικά η ποικιλία ονομάζεται _τσεμπέλια _.

**[Σ. δική μου] *κρεόσωτον *(το) /Χημ./ Ελαιώδες υγρόν λαμβανόμενον διά της κλασματικής αποστάξεως της ξυλοπίσσης και ειδικώτερον της εκ του ξύλου της φηγού προερχομένης. Έχει ισχυράν οσμήν φαινικού οξέος και δριμείαν καυστικήν γεύσιν … Υπό το όνομα _κρεοσώτου έλαιον_ έρχεται εις το εμπόριον το ακάθαρτον βαρύ λιθανθρακοπισσέλαιον, το οποίον χρησιμοποιείται προς παραλαβήν της φαινόλης και κρεσόλης, ως και διά την διατήρησιν του ξύλου. Το κρεόσωτον καλείται επίσης και _σωσίκρεας_. /Φαρμ./ Το κρεόσωτον παρουσιάζει εξαιρετικάς αντισηπτικάς ιδιότητας. Χρησιμεύει εις την οδοντιατρικήν ως καυτήριον και τοπικόν αναισθητικόν, επίσης ως φάρμακον κατά της φυματιώσεως των πνευμόνων. Λαμβάνεται και εσωτερικώς. _Μεγάλη Ελληνική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια_ Βλ. επίσης http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creosote.

*** [Σ. δική μου] Μπάφρα  ή Πάφρα  (έπρεπε να τονιστεί στην πρώτη συλλαβή), πόλη στον Εύξεινο Πόντο.


----------

